# Chop Saw Mess



## Graybeard (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm wondering what some of you do to catch the dust from a chop saw? I've tried a direct connection and a box to gather the dust with a hole in the bottom for the dust port. For me so far the direct connection works best but there's still a lot that comes off the blade.

Anyone got a good solution?

Graybeard


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Only mitre saw I have seen that catches most of the dust is a festool kapex, all of the mitre saws made are manufactured with too small of a dust port if you ask me.... plus the small flexible hose too hook up the dust collector to the mitre saw whistles like crazy.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2013)

A vacuum cleaner works great on my  when I hook it up. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------

